# RIP Gribaldi



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

Sadly, the infamous Trakhener stallion Gribaldi passed away on the 14th of February at the age of 16. He apparently had a tear in his aorta and spent 2 days in a veterinary clinic before dying. Although I don't like Edward Gal or his methods, the horse himself was beyond exceptional. Gribaldi is my horse's grand-sire and it saddens me to hear this news. RIP, Gribaldi.


----------



## OdinsOwn (Dec 30, 2009)

So sad. RIP. He was a super horse!


----------



## EquestrianHollywood (Aug 13, 2009)

He was a great horse with such grace and he was such a great horse to watch perform. He will always be a legendary horse in my opinion. Rest in Peace


----------

